# Chinese Tanks & Armored Vehicles



## LKJ86

*ZTZ-99A Tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

*ZTQ-15 Light Tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

*ZTZ-96B Tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*ZBD-04A Infantry Fighting Vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*ZBL-09 Infantry Fighting Vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*ZBD-05 Amphibious Infantry Fighting Vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*ZBD-03 Airborne Armored Infantry Fighting Vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.8.3
















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/zt0DLmralHB413dSnHB4uw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B Tank








https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2491957-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 Light Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 83th Group Army





























https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/j8FrOwxTvhRMAIehyeRRFA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4275847437767565

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank












https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ghRhK_o2RgDzTuwGQ1c6hQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army







https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rEuf9foN-PxwCdS4Vj2VbQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tanks to Russia for the first time!







https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4277909625591325
@vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99 tanks to Russia for the first time!
> View attachment 494887
> View attachment 494888
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4277909625591325
> @vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72nd Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/XDRl9w2HC6Z7rgiZuRno4w

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71st Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> *ZBD-05 Amphibious Infantry Fighting Vehicle*
> View attachment 490722
> 
> View attachment 490723
> 
> View attachment 490724
> 
> View attachment 490725
> 
> View attachment 490726
> 
> View attachment 490727
> 
> View attachment 490728
> 
> View attachment 490730







The world fastest operational amphibious assault vehicle (top speed 27knots). The most powerful waterjet of its class installed. The wave piercer is viable in many degrees to allow the less water resistant possible. This also allow it to be more stable compare to US army AAAV concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 vs ZTZ-99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

im excited to see what comes after ztz-99B



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 504846


This is some crazy firepower. with good enough aircover theze things can be very mean.


----------



## LKJ86

Foxtrot Delta said:


> im excited to see what comes after ztz-99B


ZTZ-99B???


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

its not an official name its a name we enthusaists came up with. well the prototype in sichuan being tested with anti Missile APS. basically whatever they came up with after ZTZ-99A im more curious about the next MBT after this. cuz that would be something others can't match im sure of it.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

above photo feels like xin nian kuai le


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Foxtrot Delta said:


> well the prototype in sichuan being tested with anti Missile APS



Is there any evidence of this?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Akasa said:


> Is there any evidence of this?


Just rumors


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## TOTUU

*Google Translation*

Because our northern neighbors did not fully master a complete set of barrel manufacturing techniques, their tank guns were in the same condition as ours, and the rolling, life and shooting accuracy were not as good as ours; we were another across the sea. The neighboring countries also made their 44-caliber 120mm tank guns weigh 3295kg because they did not fully master this technology. The full weight of China's 50-fold 125mm tank guns is only 3028kg.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Beast

1.17 ---- Very impressive that it can make a full turn in such small space.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Light-weight Type 15 better suited for mountain warfare, island landing*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/25 22:48:39



Pictured is scaled model of China's Type 15 light tank at the National Museum of China as part of a grand exhibition to mark the 40th anniversary of the country's reform and opening-up in Beijing on Sunday. Photo: Liu Xuanzun/GT

China has recently unveiled its new 30-ton-class light tank, the Type 15, with experts saying it can outperform other Chinese tanks in combat operations in plateau areas like Tibet while also holding advantages in island landing missions.

Two scaled models for the Type 15 were displayed at the National Museum of China as part of a grand exhibition to mark the 40th anniversary of the country's reform and opening-up in Beijing

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday that "the Type 15 is equipped with a 105-millimeter main gun capable of firing armor-piercing rounds and gun-launched missiles, making its firepower not much inferior to a heavier main battle tank."

Compared with the Type 99 and Type 96, two main battle tanks in service of the People's Liberation Army, the Type 15 is significantly lighter, weighing about 32-35 tons, Wei said, noting that its engine can provide 1,000 horsepower driving force.

Because of the tank's light weight, it is easier to operate on plateau, forest and water-intensive areas, he said.

Another military expert, who asked not to be named, told the Global Times on Sunday that the tank is a great choice for China's southern area, given its mountainous terrain there.

The Type 15 can also be quickly deployed in Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region if border dispute reoccurs, the expert said.

He referred the Type 15's light weight as advantage when compared with heavier ones in the past.

Although the Type 15 was spotted several times by Chinese citizens in the past, this is the first time that China officially introduced its latest light tank.

In July, a tank suspected to be a Type 15, which was painted with naval camouflage was photographed in China at an unknown location. The photo sparked discussions among military observers, with some saying that China could deploy the tank when there is a need to seize an island.

Wei said that the light-weight Type 15 can be transported to an island via landing ships, as the tank can provide strong fire support and cover for infantries.

After gaining ground on the shore, a tank like Type 15 can work better than an amphibious tank when charging into deeper areas due to its higher mobility, Wei noted.

The anonymous military expert stressed that the tank can be used in a potential landing operation in case force has to be used to keep Chinese territory integrated.

Wei highlighted the fact that the tank is so light, it is possible for transport aircraft to airlift it to the frontline.

Although a traditional airdrop might be difficult, the transport aircraft can fly low and slowly and drop the tank protected by large parachutes, Wei said.

Boasting a similar 105-millimeter main gun, the 30-ton-class VT-5 made by China North Industries Group Corporation is a made-for-export light tank that is also compatible with various types of terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The video of ZTZ-99A tank:
https://m.weibo.cn/5293335778/4315237476071973

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Light-weight Type 15 better suited for mountain warfare, island landing*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/25 22:48:39
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured is scaled model of China's Type 15 light tank at the National Museum of China as part of a grand exhibition to mark the 40th anniversary of the country's reform and opening-up in Beijing on Sunday. Photo: Liu Xuanzun/GT
> 
> China has recently unveiled its new 30-ton-class light tank, the Type 15, with experts saying it can outperform other Chinese tanks in combat operations in plateau areas like Tibet while also holding advantages in island landing missions.
> 
> Two scaled models for the Type 15 were displayed at the National Museum of China as part of a grand exhibition to mark the 40th anniversary of the country's reform and opening-up in Beijing
> 
> Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday that "the Type 15 is equipped with a 105-millimeter main gun capable of firing armor-piercing rounds and gun-launched missiles, making its firepower not much inferior to a heavier main battle tank."
> 
> Compared with the Type 99 and Type 96, two main battle tanks in service of the People's Liberation Army, the Type 15 is significantly lighter, weighing about 32-35 tons, Wei said, noting that its engine can provide 1,000 horsepower driving force.
> 
> Because of the tank's light weight, it is easier to operate on plateau, forest and water-intensive areas, he said.
> 
> Another military expert, who asked not to be named, told the Global Times on Sunday that the tank is a great choice for China's southern area, given its mountainous terrain there.
> 
> The Type 15 can also be quickly deployed in Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region if border dispute reoccurs, the expert said.
> 
> He referred the Type 15's light weight as advantage when compared with heavier ones in the past.
> 
> Although the Type 15 was spotted several times by Chinese citizens in the past, this is the first time that China officially introduced its latest light tank.
> 
> In July, a tank suspected to be a Type 15, which was painted with naval camouflage was photographed in China at an unknown location. The photo sparked discussions among military observers, with some saying that China could deploy the tank when there is a need to seize an island.
> 
> Wei said that the light-weight Type 15 can be transported to an island via landing ships, as the tank can provide strong fire support and cover for infantries.
> 
> After gaining ground on the shore, a tank like Type 15 can work better than an amphibious tank when charging into deeper areas due to its higher mobility, Wei noted.
> 
> The anonymous military expert stressed that the tank can be used in a potential landing operation in case force has to be used to keep Chinese territory integrated.
> 
> Wei highlighted the fact that the tank is so light, it is possible for transport aircraft to airlift it to the frontline.
> 
> Although a traditional airdrop might be difficult, the transport aircraft can fly low and slowly and drop the tank protected by large parachutes, Wei said.
> 
> Boasting a similar 105-millimeter main gun, the 30-ton-class VT-5 made by China North Industries Group Corporation is a made-for-export light tank that is also compatible with various types of terrain.








MoD spokeperson: Type-15 light tank has already been inducted into PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Share on FacebookShare on Twitter


The Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has formally accepted into service a new Type 15 light tank.

On December 27, the spokesman of Chinese Defence Ministry, Senior Colonel Wu Qin, during a press conference, confirmed the inducted into service of a new Type 15 light tank (export designation -VT-5).

“As for the light tank Type 15 … as far as I know, this type of tank was formally accepted into service by the PLA, ” – said Wu Qin.




The Type 15m, also called the ZTQ-15, is a new generation of Chinese light tank.

According to open source, a new light tank specifically designed for operations in mountainous regions. The new tank was designated to serve in high-altitude, rugged terrain such as in the Tibet autonomous region, so it has a light weight and a powerful diesel engine suitable for oxygen-deficit environments.

It is armed with a 105 mm gun, protected against handheld anti-tank weapons and believed to be fitted with a powerful engine that provides strong off-road mobility.

According to Chinese reports, the tank weighs about 35 tonnes and has a crew of four, although there is speculation that an autoloader for its main gun may dispense with one crew member.

A new light tank has got a modern fire control system. It includes laser rangefinder, ballistic computer, wind sensor, gunner’s thermal sight and commander’s panoramic sight with thermal vision. Thermal vision allows to engage targets at night and during adverse weather conditions.

https://defence-blog.com/army/china...OERw0M_-OGb4mWNRRXtSJOFdu-7rBxiaWpk70xp5OvO5k

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

These tanks made Modi wet himself when deployed at the Western theater during the Doklam stand off.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

A scale model of the interior bay of the Chinese HZ PPB in its folded position, showing a gap for the water propulsion system. Source: Christopher F Foss

The China Harzone Industry Corporation Ltd, a subsidiary of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), is marketing its latest HZ Power Pontoon Bridge (PPB) in a Military Load Class 80 (MLC 80) configuration on the export market.

The HZ PPB has been deployed by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and can be rapidly deployed over rivers or wet gaps with a velocity of less than 2.5 m/s. In Western military terms, a PPB would be referred to as a 'powered ribbon bridge'.

One standard HZ PPB set consists of two ramp bays and eight interior bays, with each of these elements being transported by a 6×6 cross-country truck and 30 operating personnel. A complete HZ PPB set can be used to form a 104 m long floating bridge in about 15 minutes, and this can then take tracked loads of up to 72 tonnes. The complete bridge is 8.3 m wide and 5 m of that is the carriageway.

In addition to being used as a floating bridge, it can also be used to rapidly construct ferries with a capacity of 20, 40, 60, or 85 tonnes, depending on the number of interior bays used. Each ferry would typically have one ramp bay and a number of interior bays to suit the required load, and each interior bay has a capacity of 20 tonnes.

An individual HZ PPB element is carried folded on the transport vehicle, which then backs to the water's edge and a stabiliser is lowered on either side at the rear. The element then slides into the water where it unfolds. Each of the interior bays has its own water propulsion unit. This feature enables the HZ PPB to be rapidly deployed without motor boats.

The standard Chinese HZ ribbon bridge, which has been deployed by the PLA for many years, consists of 14 interior bays, two ramp bays, and five motor boats.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at* ihsmarkit.com/janes






To read the full article, Client Login
(339 of 452 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/85415/china-fields-more-capable-pontoon-bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

More vividly descriptive pictures will help articulate this kind of article :-}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Is it known if the Type 15 uses hydropneumatic suspension?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The evolution of ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> The evolution of ZTZ-99 tank
> View attachment 533981
> View attachment 533982
> View attachment 533983
> View attachment 533984
> View attachment 533985
> View attachment 533986
> View attachment 533988
> View attachment 533989
> View attachment 533990



I whether or not the next-generation Chinese MBT will make an appearance for this year's PLA parade.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-96A tank
> View attachment 534291
> View attachment 534292
> View attachment 534293


34th combined-armed brgade?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 534882


What is that? An ARV version of ZBL-08?


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> What is that? An ARV version of ZBL-08?


Obstacle clearance vehicle.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 535048


Any explanation regarding these pics possible?


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 535498
> View attachment 535499

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4334659112817331

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Video：http://photo.china.com.cn/2019-02/01/content_74432026.htm

Recently, a new type of wheeled assault vehicle has been tested at an army base in the cold area. The engine performance of the improved assault vehicle has nearly doubled. The protective armor has been upgraded from single protection to comprehensive protection. The landmine protective component has also been added ingeniously. Other improvements include enhanced water maneuverability and battlefield situational awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

？？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

I am curious what '307'means. Is it the indicator of the PLA unit? or just a serial number from the factory?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539079


Wonder what is above the barrel. Looks like sort of a measurement device.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> Wonder what is above the barrel. Looks like sort of a measurement device.


It is a laser devise for simulating projectile fired from the tank during exercise. if an "enemy" tank is hit by the laser, it will emit colour smoke to indicate that it has been damaged or destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> It is a laser devise for simulating projectile fired from the tank during exercise. if an "enemy" tank is hit by the laser, it will emit colour smoke to indicate that it has been damaged or destroyed.



Thanks! Sounds like an execrise in which soldiers tend to cheat that they weren't "hit" as if they did not recieve the signal properly


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540221


?


----------



## LKJ86

The evolution of ZTZ-59 tank:
https://m.weibo.cn/6279905505/4316362429689613


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> The video of ZTZ-99A tank:
> https://m.weibo.cn/5293335778/4315237476071973







Youtube version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

What is the difference between 99 and 99A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> What is the difference between 99 and 99A?


They are completely different tanks using similar names.


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> They are completely different tanks using similar names.


Are you sure they are different? According to Wikipedia it is just an improved version...Are there any pics for comparison?


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Are you sure they are different? According to Wikipedia it is just an improved version...Are there any pics for comparison?


What do they share in common?


----------



## Beast

bahadur999 said:


> Are you sure they are different? According to Wikipedia it is just an improved version...Are there any pics for comparison?


The chasis is enlarged especially the engine compartment with a hump for newer and more powerful engine. Turret is enlarged too. Higher height means thicker armour and protection. Latest gen network system to ensure datalink and fight as one with all other units.
Latest gen stabiliser system and tracking to ensure first hit probability.


----------



## bahadur999

Yeah but saying they are "completely different tanks" is an exaggeration...We need pics and specs for comparison.


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Yeah but saying they are "completely different tanks" is an exaggeration...We need pics and specs for comparison.


ZTZ-99A has a new engine, gearbox, chassis, turret, gun, FCS, and so on. Why not are they completely different tanks?


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A has a new engine, gearbox, chassis, turret, gun, FCS, and so on. Why not are they completely different tanks?


Fair enough. I think that there is a misunderstanding then. Any specs of both available online?


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Fair enough. I think that there is a misunderstanding then. Any specs of both available online?


There is an interview of the chief designer, 毛明, of ZTZ-99A tank:
http://www.bilibili.com/video/av400...id=blpvX2tdOF48CD0Kdgp2infoc&ts=1551722118565

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## lcloo

Going through soft muddy hills.

A Type-96 main battle tank (MBT) attached to a brigade of the 72nd Group Army under the PLA Eastern Theater Command rumbles through a muddy road during a driving skills training exercise from March 5 to 6, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Wenju)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Going through soft muddy hills.
> 
> A Type-96 main battle tank (MBT) attached to a brigade of the 72nd Group Army under the PLA Eastern Theater Command rumbles through a muddy road during a driving skills training exercise from March 5 to 6, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Wenju)
> View attachment 544975
> View attachment 544976
> View attachment 544977


Funny that we don't even know one brigade that can be confirmed as using these type of tanks.


----------



## LKJ86

The video of ZTZ-99A tank: https://m.weibo.cn/6551339780/4349051619040822


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99 tank
> View attachment 546848


Not going to lie, the turret looks very solid.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

I do know brigades which use 99A but i didn't find who use 99. That makes me wonder if 99A units use 99 too (they are together) or are 99 units completely different. I suppose there are not too many 99/A tanks anyway.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 549394

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZBD-04A IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank
> View attachment 553267
> View attachment 553268
> View attachment 553269


You forgot to mention it is a women squad from the 194th Brigade (CTC).


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96 tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The awesome video of ZTZ-99A tank: https://m.weibo.cn/2348604107/4368621687600691

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 558658
> View attachment 558659
> View attachment 558660
> View attachment 558661
> View attachment 558662
> View attachment 558663
> 
> 
> View attachment 558668
> View attachment 558669
> View attachment 558670
> View attachment 558671


Is that Dongfeng EQ2050?


----------



## TOTUU

https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=110452&s=fwzxhfbt


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 558500
> View attachment 558501
> View attachment 558502
> View attachment 558503
> View attachment 558504
> View attachment 558505
> View attachment 558506


Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6551339780/4369258894604813


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Is that Dongfeng EQ2050?


----------



## bahadur999

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/08/content_9498280_2.htm


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 558957
> View attachment 558958


What do they insert into this ZTZ96?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/15/content_9504082.htm


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank


----------



## LKJ86

ERA




https://m.weibo.cn/1372574875/4374132043065128


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

Amphibious Tank of the 73rd GA (http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/29/content_9518069_2.htm)

I think it is 063A...but i have no idea.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va

bahadur999 said:


> What do they insert into this ZTZ96?



I am not sure. But I guess it's air filter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

*China's next-generation off-road tactical vehicle soon to enter military service: report*

_China's next generation off-road tactical armored vehicle undergoes examination procedures with the People's Liberation Army before its commissioning into the military. Photo: screenshot of China Central Television

The Chinese military is currently putting its next-generation off-road tactical armored vehicle through a series of tests, as the vehicle is expected to be commissioned into the People's Liberation Army (PLA) soon, China's state broadcaster revealed.

The lightweight, highly mobile off-road vehicle is designed to operate on very difficult terrain and in complicated battlefield situations, and analysts said on Thursday that such a feature could allow it to rival the US' Humvee.

Guo Chao, a PLA vehicle tester, was recently tasked with conducting examination procedures on the vehicle, which include high-speed runs on angled tracks and passing a variety of difficult, combat-oriented terrain thousands of times, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Wednesday.

It has already passed bulletproof capability examination. The vehicle can resist concentrated attacks from 7.62 millimeter caliber rounds, a bullet type used by many rifles, proving it can protect personnel from light weapon fire, the report said.

While the report did not identify the name of the vehicle, Chinese military observers said on Thursday judging by its logos the vehicle is likely the latest product from the Dongfeng Mengshi off-road vehicle series.

Compared to previous in-service vehicles, the new vehicle likely features technology allowing it to operate during more complicated battlefield situations and will have a longer service life, an expert on military vehicles told the Global Times on Thursday, requesting anonymity.

The new Chinese vehicle can be compared with the US' Humvee, but is probably even superior to it in terms of armor and versatility, the expert said.

Two versions of the vehicle were spotted in the CCTV report, one with four wheels, and another with six wheels towing a cart.

The vehicle can not only conduct personnel transportation missions, but also can be modified to become a battlefield ambulance, a command vehicle or a platform of heavy weapons, CCTV reported._

*I think the 6X6 version might be the EQ2010*


----------



## vi-va

bahadur999 said:


> *China's next-generation off-road tactical vehicle soon to enter military service: report*
> 
> _China's next generation off-road tactical armored vehicle undergoes examination procedures with the People's Liberation Army before its commissioning into the military. Photo: screenshot of China Central Television
> 
> The Chinese military is currently putting its next-generation off-road tactical armored vehicle through a series of tests, as the vehicle is expected to be commissioned into the People's Liberation Army (PLA) soon, China's state broadcaster revealed.
> 
> The lightweight, highly mobile off-road vehicle is designed to operate on very difficult terrain and in complicated battlefield situations, and analysts said on Thursday that such a feature could allow it to rival the US' Humvee.
> 
> Guo Chao, a PLA vehicle tester, was recently tasked with conducting examination procedures on the vehicle, which include high-speed runs on angled tracks and passing a variety of difficult, combat-oriented terrain thousands of times, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Wednesday.
> 
> It has already passed bulletproof capability examination. The vehicle can resist concentrated attacks from 7.62 millimeter caliber rounds, a bullet type used by many rifles, proving it can protect personnel from light weapon fire, the report said.
> 
> While the report did not identify the name of the vehicle, Chinese military observers said on Thursday judging by its logos the vehicle is likely the latest product from the Dongfeng Mengshi off-road vehicle series.
> 
> Compared to previous in-service vehicles, the new vehicle likely features technology allowing it to operate during more complicated battlefield situations and will have a longer service life, an expert on military vehicles told the Global Times on Thursday, requesting anonymity.
> 
> The new Chinese vehicle can be compared with the US' Humvee, but is probably even superior to it in terms of armor and versatility, the expert said.
> 
> Two versions of the vehicle were spotted in the CCTV report, one with four wheels, and another with six wheels towing a cart.
> 
> The vehicle can not only conduct personnel transportation missions, but also can be modified to become a battlefield ambulance, a command vehicle or a platform of heavy weapons, CCTV reported._
> 
> *I think the 6X6 version might be the EQ2010*



Dongfeng mengshi 3 are much better than Humvee in every aspect.


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Mengshi armoured truck shows its bullet proof armour against 7.62mm bullets in live shooting test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

Type-10 IFV equipped with a 120mm Mortar and 12.7mm HMG. Any details regarding this vehicle itself?


----------



## bahadur999

Is that Type-69?


----------



## bahadur999

Same Tank as above? Does anyobdy know what type are these?


----------



## JSCh




----------



## Type59

bahadur999 said:


> Same Tank as above? Does anyobdy know what type are these?



Type 59 is the top one. Bottom one could be type 69 but more likely 59.


----------



## bahadur999

Type59 said:


> Type 59 is the top one. Bottom one could be type 69 but more likely 59.


Thanks. I suspected these are 59s too.
I also assume these are not the so-called 59G but just the same old 59s.

Looks like ZBD-05 but smaller


----------



## GeHAC

bahadur999 said:


> Same Tank as above? Does anyobdy know what type are these?


It's a type 88A, six wheel and a longer barrel 105mm gun than normal L7. Should be service in a mechnized brigade in Xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

How many type of variants in type 99 main battle tank?

1) Pre-production dubbed as type 98
2) Type 99 small batch production
3) Type 99G
4) Type 99G2
5) Type 99A
6) VT-4 Export variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> How many type of variants in type 99 main battle tank?
> 
> 1) Pre-production dubbed as type 98
> 2) Type 99 small batch production
> 3) Type 99G
> 4) Type 99G2
> 5) Type 99A
> 6) VT-4 Export variant.


LKJ 86 said that 99A is actually a different Tank (not the same chassis and turret).


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> LKJ 86 said that 99A is actually a different Tank (not the same chassis and turret).


It is an evolution beyond a generation gap, just like how Super Hornet evolved from FA-18C/D fighter jet which in turn was evolved from YF-17, or how Strike Master evolved from Jet Provost which in turned was evolved from piston powered Percival Provost.


----------



## bahadur999

Ambulance version of ZBL-09


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

bahadur999 said:


>


Awesome pictures. Thanks.


----------



## bahadur999

Is that correct???

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152939674895290370


----------



## bahadur999

Thailand
But i don't recognize this type though.


----------



## lcloo

9988. Type 99A2 and type 88.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

A testing center for military vehicles


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tanks


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOTUU

VT5 TANK Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank
> View attachment 572827
> View attachment 572828
> View attachment 572829
> View attachment 572830
> View attachment 572831


No side skirt?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank
> View attachment 572827
> View attachment 572828
> View attachment 572829
> View attachment 572830
> View attachment 572831

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank and its 150HB engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank



















Via www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86

The documentary of ZTZ-99 tank


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军报记者 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

Capture of CCTV program on news reporter experiencing the 99A !!

















​
Also link to video of 99A fire control system stability test by placing a jar of water on tip of gun barrel -> 

沉默的山羊的微博视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 lightweight tank 




Via www.top81cn.cn





Via @苏联余晖 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @杜奕 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-09/14/content_9620303.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 人民前线 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 579568
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


CSK-131 variant?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @东线瞭望 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581393
> View attachment 581394
> View attachment 581395
> View attachment 581396
> View attachment 581397
> View attachment 581400
> View attachment 581401
> View attachment 581402


http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-09/27/content_9638174.htm
That is the link...


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank










Via @西北环线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 lightweight tank 


























Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15 lightweight tank
> View attachment 582358
> View attachment 582362
> View attachment 582363
> View attachment 582364
> View attachment 582365
> View attachment 582366
> View attachment 582367
> View attachment 582368
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


Amazing. ZTQ-15 is live and kicking. ETC?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 lightweight tank 










Via @wanquanfoto from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-10/11/content_9648276.htm
Armored vehicles attached to a brigade under the PLA Xizang Military Command rumble through a mound of dusts during a long-distance maneuver en route to a designated field on October 9, 2019


----------



## LKJ86

Via @绘图匠佟旭 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Armored vehicles attached to an unknown brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army during training in a sparsely populated region near the Qilian Mountains of northwest China's Gansu Province.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank
> View attachment 585996
> View attachment 585997


Link: http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-10/25/content_9661312.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 587027
> View attachment 587028


72nd GA. 
New type of APC?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 lightweight tank































Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

86th Brigade's ZBD-04


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A




Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-11/15/content_9676381.htm
Type-59s and some U/I APCs of XJMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @坦克装甲车辆杂志社 from Weibo


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201406321452605441


----------



## LKJ86

The chief designer of ZTZ-99 tank:祝榆生
















Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin














Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank




Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 597835
> 
> Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


Type-96 next to a Type-15.


----------



## bahadur999

Type-59


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁先锋号 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank













Via @南陆一号 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank



















Via www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank
















Via CCTV 1 and @Object-477 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank







Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*Type 15 tank runs extreme challenge, shows high accuracy*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/2/5 12:21:59






Type 15 lightweight tanks rolls down Chang’an Street in downtown Beijing during the National Day parade on Tuesday. Photo: CGTN


China’s recently debuted tank, the Type 15, has a very powerful fire control system to enable a very high accuracy, experts said on Tuesday, as the tank recently run through a challenge to demonstrate its gun stability.

For this challenge, a Type 15 tank had to hold a 30-millimeter caliber shell, which weighs 400 grams and is 160 millimeters long, on the tip of its main gun and accelerate to a speed of 40 kilometers an hour, while also making turns and treading through uneven terrains, Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television (CCTV), reported on Monday.

The shell did not fall off during the challenge, according to the report, meaning the tank gun was very stable and always pointed at its target despite the heavy movement of the tank.

Chinese tanks are installed with advanced fire control systems that allow them to be very accurate even when moving and in complicated combat scenarios, a military ground vehicle expert who asked to remain anonymous told the Global Times on Tuesday.

One of China’s previous tanks, the Type 96, performed well in shooting in the International Army Games held by Russia every year, and the more advanced Type 99A and Type 15 are believed to be even better, the expert said, noting the Chinese technologies should be considered advanced at an international level.

The Type 15 tank made its debut to the general public during China’s National Day military parade on October 1, 2019. It is listed in China’s 2019 edition of defense white paper as one of the country’s most advanced weapons.

As a lightweight tank, it is significantly lighter than the Type 96 and Type 99A, making it operate effectively in difficult terrains that may be inaccessible to heavier tanks including plateaus, forest and water-intensive areas, analysts said.

Some Type 15 tanks have been deployed in the plateau areas of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, CCTV reported in January.

The Monday report by Weihutang also showcased a Type 15 in jungle camouflage, which analysts believe could be used in China’s mountainous southern areas. The tanks displayed at China's 2019 national day military parade were in desert camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## Beast

bahadur999 said:


> *Type 15 tank runs extreme challenge, shows high accuracy*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/2/5 12:21:59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 15 lightweight tanks rolls down Chang’an Street in downtown Beijing during the National Day parade on Tuesday. Photo: CGTN
> 
> 
> China’s recently debuted tank, the Type 15, has a very powerful fire control system to enable a very high accuracy, experts said on Tuesday, as the tank recently run through a challenge to demonstrate its gun stability.
> 
> For this challenge, a Type 15 tank had to hold a 30-millimeter caliber shell, which weighs 400 grams and is 160 millimeters long, on the tip of its main gun and accelerate to a speed of 40 kilometers an hour, while also making turns and treading through uneven terrains, Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television (CCTV), reported on Monday.
> 
> The shell did not fall off during the challenge, according to the report, meaning the tank gun was very stable and always pointed at its target despite the heavy movement of the tank.
> 
> Chinese tanks are installed with advanced fire control systems that allow them to be very accurate even when moving and in complicated combat scenarios, a military ground vehicle expert who asked to remain anonymous told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> One of China’s previous tanks, the Type 96, performed well in shooting in the International Army Games held by Russia every year, and the more advanced Type 99A and Type 15 are believed to be even better, the expert said, noting the Chinese technologies should be considered advanced at an international level.
> 
> The Type 15 tank made its debut to the general public during China’s National Day military parade on October 1, 2019. It is listed in China’s 2019 edition of defense white paper as one of the country’s most advanced weapons.
> 
> As a lightweight tank, it is significantly lighter than the Type 96 and Type 99A, making it operate effectively in difficult terrains that may be inaccessible to heavier tanks including plateaus, forest and water-intensive areas, analysts said.
> 
> Some Type 15 tanks have been deployed in the plateau areas of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, CCTV reported in January.
> 
> The Monday report by Weihutang also showcased a Type 15 in jungle camouflage, which analysts believe could be used in China’s mountainous southern areas. The tanks displayed at China's 2019 national day military parade were in desert camouflage.


I dare M1A2 , Leopard A7 , Korean K-2 or whatever tank to challenge the kind of gun stabilizer Type-15 tank has to match it. I can forsee only Chinese Type99A2 can beat it.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Beast said:


> I dare M1A2 , Leopard A7 , Korean K-2 or whatever tank to challenge the kind of gun stabilizer Type-15 tank has to match it. I can forsee only Chinese Type99A2 can beat it.


Come on, every modern tank has a stabilizer like ZTQ-15. They even come out with similar cheesy videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Come on, every modern tank has a stabilizer like ZTQ-15. They even come out with similar cheesy videos


Sorry this is a class below what Type-15. Type-15 demonstrate using an empty 30mm shell shell with it's weight not that heavy compare to a cup full of beer. The reason why Chinese decide to use a tall empty shell with low base of gravity becos they are confident their gun stabilising system is more superior to the west. The best part is , the Type-15 is required to transverse thru a very uneven terrain at speed of 40km/h without dropping the shell.

You need to be more in depth to understand the superiority of Type-15 gun stabilizer system. Leopard A-7 will failed badly if you fit what criteria go thru by Type-15 tank.

Holding a beer on gun tip and running at 25km/h thru outdoor terrain is nothing to be brag of in 2020. What type-15 do in 2020 is technology marvel.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via 解放军报


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




















Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5 tank




Via @战鹰解码记者吴杰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

By 张居俊

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via @忠诚报国的初号机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank




Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank
















Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的天空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96 tank










Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank








































Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

bahadur999 said:


>


can you explain what are the additional attachments specially on the gun barrel .... ???

BTW its T-59 or 69... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank













Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank










Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A and ZTQ-15
















Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

HRK said:


> can you explain what are the additional attachments specially on the gun barrel .... ???
> 
> BTW its T-59 or 69... ??


It's Type 69 and the attachment on gun is meant for combat exercise as it allows the tank to 'fire' in simulated conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Tipu7 said:


> It's Type 69 and the attachment on gun is meant for combat exercise as it allows the tank to 'fire' in simulated conditions.


T-59 and 59 alway make me confuse in identification

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Tipu7 said:


> It's Type 69 and the attachment on gun is meant for combat exercise as it allows the tank to 'fire' in simulated conditions.


ZTZ-88A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-88A


Ahhh yes. Entirely forgot about Type 88.
@HRK It's Type 88 as it got 6 road wheels instead of 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

99A new camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 617646




























Via 寰球前沿观察

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @青春东风猛士 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军报 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 618788
> 
> Via 解放军报 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


@Signalian


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Blacklight said:


> @Signalian


G Bhai. Be specific plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Signalian said:


> G Bhai. Be specific plz.


Post I replied to, 8X8 with a 105mm?


----------



## Type59

bahadur999 said:


>



Fire brigade? Colour scheme is unusual.


----------



## LKJ86

Type59 said:


> Fire brigade? Colour scheme is unusual.


For fire fighting role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank





Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15













Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Type 15 light tank


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247821368516804610


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A







Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank






















Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @现代兵器 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军画报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank





Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank




Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Type-08 + 96A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank










Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

Type-69?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

bahadur999 said:


> Type-69?
> View attachment 624237



Type 85 tank.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank







Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZBD-04A and ZTZ-99A







Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank
















Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




























Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank













Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank




Via 解放军报

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank







Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15













Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank



















Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @青春东风猛士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15




Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank








Via @ 光荣e家 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @!北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 630644
> View attachment 630645
> View attachment 630646
> View attachment 630647
> View attachment 630648
> View attachment 630649
> View attachment 630650
> View attachment 630651
> View attachment 630652
> View attachment 630653
> View attachment 630654
> View attachment 630655
> View attachment 630656
> View attachment 630657
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


PLAAF airborne troops get new wheeled armored vehicles













Via @我们的天空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZBD-04A and ZTZ-96A
















Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 630644
> View attachment 630645
> View attachment 630646
> View attachment 630647
> View attachment 630648
> View attachment 630649
> View attachment 630650
> View attachment 630651
> View attachment 630652
> View attachment 630653
> View attachment 630654
> View attachment 630655
> View attachment 630656
> View attachment 630657
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo



Do we know the designation of that vehicle?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PLAAF airborne troops get new wheeled armored vehicles
> View attachment 630913
> View attachment 630914
> View attachment 630915
> View attachment 630916
> 
> Via @我们的天空 from Weibo



















Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15 tank
> View attachment 631829
> 
> Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mikaal hassan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 631830
> View attachment 631831
> View attachment 631832
> View attachment 631833
> View attachment 631834
> 
> Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo


can we make a different section of Chinese apc and non tracked vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 631830
> View attachment 631831
> View attachment 631832
> View attachment 631833
> View attachment 631834
> 
> Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo


Why so many APC from China? From shaanxi baoji to mengshi and now this new apc... How many different model they are going to create?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank






















Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @e家编辑部 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank






















Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632591
> View attachment 632592
> View attachment 632593
> View attachment 632596
> View attachment 632597
> View attachment 632599
> View attachment 632600
> View attachment 632601
> View attachment 632602
> 
> Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo


Update










Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank










Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A


















































Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A

























Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A
> View attachment 633303
> View attachment 633304
> View attachment 633305
> View attachment 633307
> View attachment 633308
> View attachment 633309
> View attachment 633310
> View attachment 633311
> View attachment 633312
> View attachment 633313
> View attachment 633314
> View attachment 633315
> View attachment 633316
> View attachment 633317
> View attachment 633318
> View attachment 633319
> 
> Via @东部战区 from Weixin


85th Brigade?


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 536103
> View attachment 536104
> View attachment 536105
> View attachment 536106
















Via @tob密泄 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

85th Brigade's Type-96A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15




Via @tob密泄 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mikaal hassan

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15
> View attachment 635039
> 
> Via @tob密泄 from Weibo[/QUOT
> can we see details pictures of wheeled base vehicles used by the Chinese including mraps or ideally make a separate thread for them thanx


----------



## LKJ86

ZBD-04A




Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A
May 19, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank




Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank














Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank







Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via @_摄友约克_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZBD-04 and ZTZ-96A





























































Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank







Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A










Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A, ZBD-04A, and ZBD-04





































Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639623
> View attachment 639624
> View attachment 639625
> 
> Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo


25mm anti air gatling/4 aam for medium weight brigade.


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639623
> View attachment 639624
> View attachment 639625
> 
> Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo


@Deino what's this?



IblinI said:


> 25mm anti air gatling/4 aam for medium weight brigade.


thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A and ZBD-04A



















Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Chinese next generation heavy military trucks enters service*
*



*

The third generation heavy military trucks, developed by the Shaanxi Automobile Holding Group, has entered service with the People’s Liberation Army.

According to open sources, Shaanxi has won a contract to develop a new generation of heavy military trucks in 2017. The first experimental batches of new vehicles began to enter the troops in 2018 and already in 2019 was made decision to adopted for service in the Chinese Army.

The new family of the special vehicles has a unique and modular chassis design that enables heavy transport load and high-speed transportation on the most difficult terrain. The suspension and wheels feature strong construction for excellent terrain manoeuvrability, while maintaining a high payload capacity.

In the 6×6 and 8×8 variants, the new heavy military platform covers a broad spectrum from transport vehicles to heavy-duty transporter with a gross train weight of over 120 tonnes. It is suitable for transporting high-value, sensitive and complex equipment, enabling it to serve as a system or weapon carrier even in difficult terrain in either a three- or four-axle version.

The new platform already is available in a variety of configurations, including cargo, tanker, tractor and wrecker.

The new truck family has a modular cab, which can be fitted with add-on armor protection kit. Armored modules are attached to the outside of the cab.















Source Link

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank


























Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank










Via kj.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 湖北日报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin


----------



## Figaro

ZTQ-15 tank interior (via SDF's ILikeChina). Unfortunately, I'm not sure where the source video is. 
https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278930406151086081

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @青春东风猛士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96 tank













Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via CCTV 7

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank







Via @八一军号 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## Arsalan

LKJ86 said:


>


Which vehicle is this? Can you please confirm type?


----------



## LKJ86

Arsalan said:


> Which vehicle is this? Can you please confirm type?


ZTD-05

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




























Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @联勤集结号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

New type 99A entering service with a certain combined brigade of 81 Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> New type 99A entering service with a certain combined brigade of 81 Army.
> 
> View attachment 648466
> View attachment 648467
> View attachment 648468
> View attachment 648469


ZTZ-99A tank










Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank














Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank










Via @高原战士 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Light armored vehicles awaiting delivery, from CD:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV amd @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> New type 99A entering service with a certain combined brigade of 81 Army.
> 
> View attachment 648466
> View attachment 648467
> View attachment 648468
> View attachment 648469





LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank
> View attachment 648602
> View attachment 648603
> View attachment 648604
> 
> Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280400964214611968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

GL-5 on old ZTZ-96 tank




Via www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 650643
> View attachment 650644
> View attachment 650645
> View attachment 650646
> View attachment 650647
> View attachment 650648
> View attachment 650649
> View attachment 650650
> 
> Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 651932
> View attachment 651933
> View attachment 651934
> View attachment 651935
> View attachment 651936
> View attachment 651937
> View attachment 651938
> View attachment 651939
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

PLANMC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

IblinI said:


>
















Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 653149
> View attachment 653150
> View attachment 653151
> View attachment 653152
> View attachment 653153
> View attachment 653154
> View attachment 653155
> View attachment 653156
> View attachment 653157
> View attachment 653159
> View attachment 653160
> View attachment 653161
> View attachment 653162
> View attachment 653163
> View attachment 653164
> View attachment 653165
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank
















Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军报


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99 tank










Via @高原战士 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4 & ERA




Via @Object-477 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 656670
> View attachment 656671
> View attachment 656672
> View attachment 656673
> View attachment 656674
> View attachment 656675
> View attachment 656676
> View attachment 656677
> View attachment 656678
> View attachment 656679
> View attachment 656680
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank













Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank

























Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank


I hate those cctv girls talking about weapons. Those girls know nothing, just a talking machine. Stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> I hate those cctv girls talking about weapons. Those girls know nothing, just a talking machine. Stupid.


At least, you can see the ZTZ-99A...


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> At least, you can see the ZTZ-99A...


Sure, but nothing informational. At least show me something I don't know, so that I can tolerate those stupid talking machines.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank







Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank




Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-96B tank
> View attachment 657673
> View attachment 657674
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


Why is the 96B not in mass production? Wasn't it supposed to form the backbone of the Chinese tank force ... it seems like 99A production was more than expected though.


----------



## LKJ86

Figaro said:


> Why is the 96B not in mass production? Wasn't it supposed to form the backbone of the Chinese tank force ... it seems like 99A production was more than expected though.


There is a competition between ZTQ-15 and ZTZ-96B.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## Bengal71

vi-va said:


> I hate those cctv girls talking about weapons. Those girls know nothing, just a talking machine. Stupid.



Never hate pretty girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290564401955840001


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Why has the 96B not been mass produced? It has been over 4 years since its introduction and we have yet to see it in numerous quantity other than the Tank Biathlon


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## vi-va

Figaro said:


> Why has the 96B not been mass produced? It has been over 4 years since its introduction and we have yet to see it in numerous quantity other than the Tank Biathlon


no significant improvement, why bother.
There are many weapons to destroy main battle tank nowadays. Medium brigades also have heavy firepower which can confront heavy brigades as long as you have information superiority.

The firepower projection is the key, find the target, destroy it from any other platforms is the future I think. 

96 will be replaced by main battle tank with only 2 crews.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Figaro said:


> Why has the 96B not been mass produced? It has been over 4 years since its introduction and we have yet to see it in numerous quantity other than the Tank Biathlon


something like the bmpt would be more suited to today's battlefields. The reality is China's only land war is against India and that's high in the mountains where the 96B would not be useful. China's military budget is limited and resources are better spent on high altitude, airborne, and amphibious platforms that would be more useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> Why has the 96B not been mass produced? It has been over 4 years since its introduction and we have yet to see it in numerous quantity other than the Tank Biathlon


I have seem Type96 mass utilised in many exercise. Where did you form that impression?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China's latest amphibious bridging vehicle completes first exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Nice pics of the ZTQ-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Figaro said:


> Nice pics of the ZTQ-15
> View attachment 660915
> View attachment 660916


豪华版

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> 豪华版


装上车长热像仪吧。 commander's independent thermal viewer?

Seems not. what a pity.
99A has back-up fire control system, hunter killer system for the commander. Especially covered both front side and up side


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> 装上车长周视镜了吧。 commander's independent thermal viewer


反应装甲都加厚了


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> 反应装甲都加厚了


upgraded armor has been found before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 660980
> 
> Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


What is this vehicle?


----------



## Figaro

vi-va said:


> upgraded armor has been found before.
> View attachment 660931


Should this be called the ZTQ-15B then?


----------



## vi-va

Figaro said:


> Should this be called the ZTQ-15B then?


I don't think so. Maybe just 2 configuration. ZTQ-15 has enough horsepower/weight to mount heavier armor I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Figaro said:


> Should this be called the ZTQ-15B then?


They're just ERA blocks mounted on the ZTQ-15.


----------



## Figaro

ZeEa5KPul said:


> They're just ERA blocks mounted on the ZTQ-15.


Did they attach the ERA blocks onto the older ZTQ-15s as well or are these just recent variants?


----------



## LKJ86

Figaro said:


> Did they attach the ERA blocks onto the older ZTQ-15s as well or are these just recent variants?


PLA Army would choose ZTQ-15s with different configurations according to the needs.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Figaro

Really interesting to see the good old Type 59 in the modern digital desert camo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Figaro said:


> Really interesting to see the good old Type 59 in the modern digital desert camo
> View attachment 661160


I think these should be refurbished to Type-59D standards and sold cheaply to Africa or Southeast Asia. They're outdated by at least two decades and should have been retired at this point.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank













Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

S10 said:


> I think these should be refurbished to Type-59D standards and sold cheaply to Africa or Southeast Asia. They're outdated by at least two decades and should have been retired at this point.


To be fair, the only realistic land war China will face is against India. There is no urgency to replace these Type 59s as they can still be useful in training purposes and not to mention be stationed at the land borders against Central Asian countries and Mongolia.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Type 15 tank crossing over anti tank trench

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank




























Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-96B tank
> View attachment 662343
> View attachment 662344
> View attachment 662345
> View attachment 662346
> View attachment 662347
> View attachment 662348
> View attachment 662349
> View attachment 662350
> View attachment 662351
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


Why are they in different camos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank




Via @yankeesama的帧察小队 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96B tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的天空 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999

W


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664475
> View attachment 664476
> View attachment 664477
> View attachment 664478
> View attachment 664479
> View attachment 664480
> View attachment 664481
> View attachment 664482
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


What is the name of the Radar Vehicle? ZZC-2/3?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weibo


----------



## Figaro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299688261825081344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA Brigade Trains To Test New-Type Armored Assault Vehicles*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


>


full vid here. this vehicle sure is a beaut. The army needs to commission a lot more of these!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## Figaro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302576468707467264


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank











Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## S10

This is what China's next generation tank cockpit will look like. It will be a two man crew, one driver and one gunner assisted by artificial intelligence.






I'm not a fan of two man tank crew by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

S10 said:


> I'm not a fan of two man tank crew by the way.


Why not?


----------



## casual

Figaro said:


> Why not?


if the tank has issues, 2 man crew won't be able to field repair. also a tank commander improves situational awareness.


----------



## S10

Figaro said:


> Why not?


Field repair is going to be an issue, with the crew down 1 man. There is also the problem of situational awareness. The commander is useful as an extra set of eyes to scan for threats, with his optics. I'm not convinced that AI can fully replace a human. The workload for a two man crew might be too much under the stress of combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank







Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的天空 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Via Temstar

Professor of Beijing Institute of Technology School of Mechanical & Vehicle, *chief designer of Type 15, Liu Fushui* has sadly passed away due to illness this morning. He was 57 years of age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Figaro said:


> Via Temstar
> 
> Professor of Beijing Institute of Technology School of Mechanical & Vehicle, *chief designer of Type 15, Liu Fushui* has sadly passed away due to illness this morning. He was 57 years of age.



Such an extremely SAD news. He is only 57 yrs old.
He is way too young to pass away.

In order to sustain and improve their health and vibrant & vigorous activities, ...

I hope *All Chinese TOP NOTCH SCIENTISTS & ENGINEERS are consuming*
combination of BLACK rice & RED rice & must have veggies as their main daily meals.

Must have food & veggies meals every single day.
Pictures below:

1)
*BLACK Rice*






2)
*RED Rice*






3)
*BROCCOLI ~ must have BRAIN food
~ Queen of veggies #2*






4)
*Green KALE ~ Queen of veggies #1*







4)
*BEETroot ~ Queen of veggies #3*





===

NOTE:
*Back to thread main topic*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd said:


> Such an extremely SAD news. He is only 57 yrs old.
> He is way too young to pass away.
> 
> In order to sustain and improve their health and vibrant & vigorous activities, ...
> 
> I hope All Chinese TOP NOTCH SCIENTISTS & ENGINEERS are consuming
> combination of BLACK rice & RED rice as their main daily meals.
> 
> And, consume these must have veggies diets every single day.
> Pictures below:
> 
> 1)
> *BLACK Rice*
> View attachment 669345
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> *RED Rice*
> View attachment 669346
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> *BROCCOLI ~ must have BRAIN food
> ~ Queen of veggies #2*
> View attachment 669347
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> *Green KALE ~ Queen of veggies #1*
> View attachment 669348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> *BEETroot ~ Queen of veggies #3*
> View attachment 669349
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> NOTE:
> *Back to thread main topic*.


It is a very sad development indeed because the designer was so young and achieved so much (aka the foremost light tank in the world). Hopefully his successor can live up to him and create ZTQ-15 variants just as Prof Liu had envisioned.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @tob密泄 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

By 孙宏韬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank




Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*ZTQ-15 light tank*
















Via @南部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

VT-4 in Pakistan ..... it will be employed in Offensive role by strike formations after induction

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @tob密泄 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank







Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的天空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @联勤集结号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @雪山战鹰 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank







Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

PCL-171 with suspension chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank




Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 677071
> View attachment 677072
> View attachment 677073
> View attachment 677074
> View attachment 677075
> View attachment 677076
> View attachment 677077
> View attachment 677078
> View attachment 677079
> View attachment 677080
> 
> Via @东部战区 from Weixin


Respected member can you please explain capability difference between Type 99 and VT-4.


----------



## LKJ86

CHI RULES said:


> Respected member can you please explain capability difference between Type 99 and VT-4.


ZTZ-99 < VT-4 < ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Type-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

IblinI said:


> Type-15
> View attachment 677299


ZTQ-15 light tank










Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5







Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank





Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 tank





























Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank




Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> VT-5
> View attachment 677451
> View attachment 677453
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


what a beauty.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Via Benny 
A picture of a Type 99A prototype taken in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喜之狼札记 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank







Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank



















Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喜之狼札记 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank














Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank
















Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东风越野车 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank


----------



## KurtisBrian

lots of new military toys. Seems the Dutch, Vatican/Tyrolian and Israeli banksters who stole London, Tyrol/Italy and America have transferred a massive amount to China.
Remember though banksters are all thieves. There is no honor among thieves. 

2012 shows China being used to prop up the world economy and to build the "Arks". Then the Chinese, along with everyone else, get betrayed. Only thieves escape.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15 light tank
> View attachment 700529
> 
> View attachment 700530
> View attachment 700531
> View attachment 700532
> View attachment 700533

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via eng.chinamil.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank



















Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方战车 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank


























Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

improved version of Type 05

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vi-va

IblinI said:


> improved version of Type 05
> View attachment 710274


7 pairs of wheels, OMG


----------



## LKJ86

Via @34号军事室 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 712884
> 
> Via @34号军事室 from Weixin


What is the name of this tank/heavy IFV ..... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> What is the name of this tank/heavy IFV ..... ???


ZBD-04A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank deployed on the plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank deployed on the plateau
> View attachment 713267



Trying engine modification type. ztq-15 is already deployed above 4000m so far India could only deploy BMP-2 and not a single tank above 3000m. T-90 closest is around 2000m to 3000m about 50km behind the line at closest areas.

Ztq-15 gun with 105mm can take every single vehicle and BMP-2 gun cannot scratch 15's front armor. 99A is too much but engine of 1500hp with high altitude modifications must be trialed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

























Via @高原战士 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

serenity said:


> Trying engine modification type. ztq-15 is already deployed above 4000m so far India could only deploy BMP-2 and not a single tank above 3000m. T-90 closest is around 2000m to 3000m about 50km behind the line at closest areas.
> 
> Ztq-15 gun with 105mm can take every single vehicle and BMP-2 gun cannot scratch 15's front armor. 99A is too much but engine of 1500hp with high altitude modifications must be trialed.


I don't think the 105mm gun can penetrate T-90's frontal armor.


----------



## serenity

S10 said:


> I don't think the 105mm gun can penetrate T-90's frontal armor.



No of course not, T-90 is actually well protected. 105mm can penetrate all the vehicles India sends above 4000m. That does not include T-90.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15 light tank
> View attachment 714911
> View attachment 714912
> View attachment 714914

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

S10 said:


> I don't think the 105mm gun can penetrate T-90's frontal armor.


It can pen the turret ring and lower frontal plate.


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 4 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank





Via @兵器知识杂志 from Weixin

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank










Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-96A tank




Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铸剑中原 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> ZTZ-99A tank


This video is very important with alot of crucial information about Type99A but I guess its being overlook.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

EW/ECM unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank







Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Are there any pictures of ammo storage inside ZTZ-99, 99A, VT-4, VT-1A (or any one of them even)?


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 744216
> View attachment 744217
> View attachment 744218
> View attachment 744219
> View attachment 744221
> View attachment 744222
> View attachment 744223
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @空天砺剑 from Weibo


Seems like they are motorising all infantry units deployed along Sino-Indo border in Xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @国防时报排头兵 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铸剑中原 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank











Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank
















Via @南疆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank










Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Departure ceremony of Chinese tank biathletes
Russian tank biathlon 2021
22 August – 4 September

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

They shall cancel it with the ongoing pandemic still on.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PLA's new gen eight-wheeled assault gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

This video clip showcases PLA ground force's networked and fully digital recon and command systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

I think after witnessing Russia's military operation in Ukraine in the past few days, future Active Protection System (APS) is absolutely vital for all PLA armor vehicles. The proliferation of anti-tank missiles, especially top attack ones like the Javelin, represents an increased risk to tanks, APC and IFVs.

In case Taiwan needs to be unified by force, US and the Five Eyes will absolutely ship thousands of these missiles to the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank
















Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-02/18/content_10132379.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @http://www.81.cn/syjdt/2022-03/31/content_10144885.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Broccoli

Are there any pics showing Chinese tanks with ERA on tanks sides?


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-04/09/content_10146790.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank
















Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-04/21/content_10149572.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-04/26/content_10150433.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank




Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/photos/2022-04/25/content_4909778.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/05/content_10152463.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/10/content_10153909.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 842790
> View attachment 842791
> 
> Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/10/content_10153909.htm


Nice photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/11/content_10152814.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank







Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/17/content_10155616.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank






















Via 中国军号

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## johncliu88

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-15 light tank
> View attachment 844774
> View attachment 844775
> View attachment 844776
> View attachment 844777
> View attachment 844778
> View attachment 844779
> View attachment 844780
> 
> Via 中国军号


Really love these little guys. They look sexy and cute too.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## S10

johncliu88 said:


> Really love these little guys. They look sexy and cute too.


They need active protection system installed, along with rest of China's MBTs. Given how much NLAW and Javelin are proliferating in Europe, tanks will need to increase their survivability


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank

























Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> ZTQ-16 light tank
> View attachment 846499
> View attachment 846500
> View attachment 846501
> View attachment 846502
> View attachment 846503
> View attachment 846504
> View attachment 846505
> View attachment 846506
> 
> Via @央广军事 from Weibo


Correction. ZTQ-15, comrade.


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> Correction. ZTQ-15, comrade.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/29/content_10158543.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## casual

Someone leaked the DTC10-125 APFSDS specs online and it's a monster round. 680mm RHA pen at 2000 meters. This round is used in ZTZ96, ZTZ96A, ZTZ99 and ZTZ99A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

casual said:


> Someone leaked the DTC10-125 APFSDS specs online and it's a monster round. 680mm RHA pen at 2000 meters. This round is used in ZTZ96, ZTZ96A, ZTZ99 and ZTZ99A.



Well it's already out so...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ozranger

S10 said:


> Well it's already out so...
> 
> View attachment 850994


Worth noting the penentration percentage is 90%, as opposed to the 50% standard we normally see in other countries.


----------



## KampfAlwin

ozranger said:


> Worth noting the penentration percentage is 90%, as opposed to the 50% standard we normally see in other countries.


I've been seeing people on other forums saying the 90% standard is worse than 50% I'm not up to date with penetration stats and jargon. Is that true?


----------



## casual

KampfAlwin said:


> I've been seeing people on other forums saying the 90% standard is worse than 50% I'm not up to date with penetration stats and jargon. Is that true?


it means the 50% penetration is probably around 720ish mm RHA at 2km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

casual said:


> it means the 50% penetration is probably around 720ish mm RHA at 2km


Very well explained! Also the manual indicates that the tank shell is made up of tungsten core. It is well known that PLA also have depleted uranium shells.


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank













Via @高原战士 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-05/30/content_10159149.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15 light tank













Via http://www.81.cn/bg/2022-06/10/content_10162029.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-06/16/content_10163843.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

















Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/shouye/2022-06/28/content_4914177.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-06/29/content_10167419.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-07/03/content_4914600.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-07/18/content_10171670.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 863168
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


what's this? anti drone?


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-07/21/content_10172480.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-08/20/content_4918838.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-08/25/content_10180411.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## S10

vi-va said:


> what's this? anti drone?


My guess is counter battery radar.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-09/04/content_4920182.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-08/29/content_10181280.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-08/29/content_10181275.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/shouye/2022-09/12/content_4920678.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/syjdt/2022-09/13/content_10184327.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/16/content_10184751.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

S10 said:


> My guess is counter battery radar.


I guess it's not. New counter battery radar is AESA


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/26/content_10187313.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-09/27/content_4921906.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ZTZ-99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-10/20/content_10193504.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-10/20/content_10193864.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kj/2022-10/24/content_10194509.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器装备集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/bz/2022-11/01/content_10196309.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @UNIFORM_JOHN from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891466
> View attachment 891467
> View attachment 891468
> View attachment 891469
> View attachment 891470
> 
> Via @中国兵器装备集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Dynamic demonstration of ground equipment at Airshow China 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ZTQ-15




Via @中国军号 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

I am still not seeing hard kill active protection system being introduced with China's armoured forces. I think given what's going on in Ukraine, these systems will be mandatory for survivability on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

S10 said:


> I am still not seeing hard kill active protection system being introduced with China's armoured forces. I think given what's going on in Ukraine, these systems will be mandatory for survivability on the field.


The GL-6 APS shown at Zhuhai is detachable and mountable, so I'm sure PLAGF vehicles can mount it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-12/26/content_10207776.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 907859
> 
> Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-12/26/content_10207776.htm


Someone needs to teach the chick on the right how to tuck the elbow in properly when aiming. The chicken wing is strong in this one.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 907859
> 
> Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-12/26/content_10207776.htm


Why that girl stand in front of the car like that? To become the Sniper bait for the group?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## S10

Brainsucker said:


> Why that girl stand in front of the car like that? To become the Sniper bait for the group?


They get troops to stand in funny pose in propaganda photos.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2023-01/10/content_10210990.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/bg/2023-01/10/content_10210895.htm


----------

